# a defense of and thanks to Franco Karzag...



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

Being in Information Technology, I naturally expect sub-nanosecond response time from the rest of the world! :lmao: 

Although I'm really enjoying my 325i, I'd been toying with the idea of a 5 Series (before I bought the 3, I kept going back and forth), mostly for the room, but decided on the 3 because I'd been saving a loooong time.

I sent an email request to Cutter regarding a trade-in, to see what options I had, figuring I'd get a good deal because of bimmerfest.com. 

Yes, it took a while for response, but I did get one, and I appreciate the effort! A lot's been going on with estimates, requests and deals - thanks, Franco! 

I think I'll hold onto Karl for now, but I'll definitely consider Cutter for my next BMW!


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Wow, you were contemplating trading Karl for a 5!? Has it even been a month yet?

I know how you feel though. Choosing a 330i was a very tough decision for me over a 530i. I liked the extra room and luxury feel of the 5, but the 3 I felt was sportier and slightly better looking. (However, put an M body kit on a 5... :thumbup: ) But a 5 fully equipped the way I would want with said body kit would have been too much for me. A bummer, considering this generation 5 may be the best car ever made. I fear the new 5 and its Banglization.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

I know how you feel. I've driven lots of 5s and am sometimes tempted to trade my 325i for an e39 before production end. I just love the solidity and feel of the 5. But, when I think about it doesn't make sense. I'd basically be getting the same mechanical and electrical components with some more metal and a higher quality interior. Not enough to rationally justify the 10-15k i'd have to pay to trade. And, I do like the extra maneuverability of the 3. But I do love the "thunk" those e39 doors make....darn, now i'm thinking about it again.


----------

